
Show HN: Pica Pica – Generate API's into Docker Images - callaars
https://picapica.biz
======
brudgers
An interesting project. A few remarks:

1\. The landing page did not provide me with enough information to figure out:

    
    
      a. What Pica Pica is.
      b. How it can be used.
      c. Why I should care.
    

2\. The chat popup obscured part of the little bit of text on the page.

3\. The |get started| button took me to a page with pricing before I had
answers to the three questions.

4\. Then I discovered the "second call to action" and there was the video. It
looks professionally produced and is pleasant, but seems more tailored to
investor pitching. Odds are I already know what problems I have and if I am
trying to write an API, odds are I know what open-source software is and
absorb technical information from text.

5\. The headline of this post is much more descriptive than the tag line on
the site because it mentions Docker and suggests something about what "API"
means in the context.

6\. When I land on the page, show me the three steps to "Generate API's into
Docker Images." Just a diagram with a few words and no code so I get it.

Again an interesting project.

~~~
callaars
Thanks for the constructive criticism. I'll jot them down and get those
changed.

I'm not a sales / marketing guy at all so this is all very new to me. Most of
my ideas are just coming from various other pages. I definitely think it could
use improvement here and there. :))

~~~
brudgers
I don't think my observations relate to sales and marketing. They are more a
matter of engineering...intended use, documentation, process. Engineers will
use Bash and Vim and Chrome developer tools whether or not they have trendy
UI's and are backed by marketing campaigns. They use them because they make
them productive and or profitable.

Or to put it another way, if you're not good at lying or telling half truths
or spinning bad news, then just tell the truth as best you can. Developer
tools are mostly about the tool and only sometimes eventually about the
marketing and sales.

~~~
callaars
Hm, good point. Thanks!

